# Changer pour un ipad 3 ?



## ness_Du_frat (22 Avril 2012)

Bonjour !
J'ai actuellement un asus transformer (première génération), que j'aime beaucoup. Par contre, l'utilisation étant principalement pour la lecture de pdfs (genre manuels de graphisme, magazines photoshop, etc.), je réalise que l'écran 8.9" est plus adapté qu'un écran 10" 16/10.
Pour l'instant, le changement serait surtout pour une autre raison : mon truc rame à mort pour la lecture de certains "gros" pdf, genre 600 pages, avec des illustrations lourdes à chaque page. Je me demandais si certains avaient déjà pu tenter ce type de documents sur un ipad 3 ? (ou même le 2. Je me dis jusque que le 3 est probablement plus puissant) Avec le transformer, actuellement, chaque fois que je veux passer à la page suivante, j'ai l'équivalent du ballon de plage mac.
Des conseils ?


----------



## quark67 (22 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, il faudrait un exemple de fichier pdf à charger dans nos iPads afin de pouvoir te répondre précisément.

Je viens de tester avec le fichier disponible ici : http://mirrors.ctan.org/graphics/pgf/base/doc/generic/pgf/pgfmanual.pdf

Il s'agit d'un PDF de 5,3 Mo contenant plus de 700 pages, avec du texte et des graphismes vectoriels.

C'est parfaitement fluide sur un iPad de 3e génération.

Mais peut-être cherches-tu à savoir ce qu'il en est pour un pdf d'une cinquantaine ou centaine de Mo avec plein de photos (au lieu de graphismes vectoriels). Si tu pouvais fournir un exemple concret téléchargeable, ça serait bien.


----------



## Gwen (22 Avril 2012)

Chez moi, sur un iPad 1, aucun souci pour lire de gros, voir très gros PDF. Des livres remplis de texte, des BD remplis d'images, un mix des deux. 

La seule chose qui fait un peu ramer le iPad, c'est lorsque j'ai des images vectorielles complexes. Et quand je dis complexe, c'est vraiment de très grosses images en terme de calcule et non de poids.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (22 Avril 2012)

Voilà un exemple (c'est légal, je vous rassure, j'ai juste préféré le retrouver sur le net que l'héberger moi-même) : http://search.4shared.com/postDownload/23RSzndj/archmodels_volumes_1-60.html

C'est un catalogue de ressources 3D pour 3ds max. (par contre, ça fait 100Mo...)


----------



## Gwen (22 Avril 2012)

Il faut s'inscrire pour le télécharger


----------



## ness_Du_frat (22 Avril 2012)

Non, en tout cas, moi je n'ai pas du tout eu besoin de m'inscrire. T'es sûr que t'as cliqué sur le bon lien ? (en général, il y a un gros "download" qui te demande de t'inscrire, et un truc plus petit bien planqué qui lance le téléchargement du fichier)


----------



## Gwen (22 Avril 2012)

Pas trouvé.

Franchement, ce genre de site c'est un peu la merde si je puis m'exprimer ainsi.

Tu n'as pas une DropBox ?


----------



## ness_Du_frat (22 Avril 2012)

Bonne idée ! http://dl.dropbox.com/u/68049919/archmodels volumes 1-60.pdf


----------



## ness_Du_frat (23 Avril 2012)

Ah, ben du coup, le fichier vous a découragés ? ^^ lol
J'ai potentiellement une très très bonne occase sur un ipad 3 16go wifi noir (pile celui que je voulais, ça tombe bien), mais j'hésite encore, car je pensais d'abord m'assurer que mes fichiers seraient lu sans lag, et je voulais aussi vendre ma transformer, histoire de ne pas me retrouver avec deux tablettes...
Sinon, ce sera en juillet, un ami qui habite aux US revient pour un mois et il pourra me le prendre là-bas... Mais ça fait long à attendre et à s'exciter sur ma tablette qui refuse tout simplement de se mettre en réseau avec mes macs...


----------



## alanath (24 Avril 2012)

Salut,

Je l'ai téléchargé , mais il ne s'ouvre pas ( iBook ou cloudreaders )


----------



## ness_Du_frat (24 Avril 2012)

Bizarre, c'est juste un pdf, il devrait s'ouvrir avec un truc genre acrobat... En tout cas, moi je l'ouvre (mais après il rame).


----------



## quark67 (24 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir, j'ai téléchargé le fichier (via Safari mobile), puis en touchant la première page du pdf qui s'est affiché dans Safari mobile, j'ai choisi l'option de l'ouvrir dans iBooks. Chargement quasi immédiat du pdf, et défilement des pages tout à faut fluide. Vraiment nickel (testé sur iPad 3). 

C'est également très fluide dans Safari mobile d'ailleurs, mais par contre le défilement se fait page à page, c'est pour ça que je l'ai ouvert dans iBooks, qui permet d'aller rapidement au milieu du document ou à la fin.

Je ne comprends pas le problème d'alanath qui ne parvient pas à ouvrir le pdf... Ce pdf n'a rien de spécial (à part son poids).

En tout cas, sur iPad 3, ça marche parfaitement.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (25 Avril 2012)

Cool !
Maintenant faut que je me décide rapidement, la semaine prochaine je peux avoir mon ipad 3 16go wifi à 400 neuf avec satisfait ou remboursé sous 30j (et je peux l'avoir ce soir, neuf et sans facture pour 375, mais pour 25 de différence, je préfère avoir la garantie... On verra si le gars arrive à mettre la main sur une facture (toujours le fameux "c'est un cadeau, j'ai pas la facture", comme si quelqu'un pouvait offrir un iPad en cadeau et ne pas fournir de preuve d'achat donc de garantie... Ça sent le truc payé par la boîte, ça). Pas évident, surtout que je ne suis pas certaine de pouvoir revendre le transformer, et j'ai pas envie d'avoir deux tablettes à la maison...


----------



## ness_Du_frat (27 Avril 2012)

Oh, dur dur dur, j'ai un acheteur pour ma transformer au prix où j'espérais la vendre !!! Faut que je me décide vite, mais mon coeur balance... Quelqu'un aurait-il un argument béton en faveur de l'iPad ?


----------



## Tosay (27 Avril 2012)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Oh, dur dur dur, j'ai un acheteur pour ma transformer au prix où j'espérais la vendre !!! Faut que je me décide vite, mais mon coeur balance... *Quelqu'un aurait-il un argument béton en faveur de l'iPad ?*



Oui....c'est  un Apple


----------



## Lefenmac (27 Avril 2012)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Oh, dur dur dur, j'ai un acheteur pour ma transformer au prix où j'espérais la vendre !!! Faut que je me décide vite, mais mon coeur balance... Quelqu'un aurait-il un argument béton en faveur de l'iPad ?




Oui, c est léger


----------



## Max1375 (28 Avril 2012)

En fait quand tu pratiques pas l'environnement d'appel ce qui est mon cas aussi  le plus dur est de surmonter la réputation d'univers fermé d'appel
en d'autres termes cela passe pas savoir ce que permet ou ne permet pas d'installer itunes sur son ipad
moi aussi je suis aussi dans ton cas et j'ai consulté de nombreux forum de la part d'utilisateurs qui n'arrivent pas à installer des fichiers video (divx ou autres) des pdf, ou encore des fichiers epub
apparemment la conclusions que j'en tire en lisant tous ces forum c'est qui'il y a toujours dans l'appstore un logiciel (je pense par exemple pour les divx) qui te permet de surmonter une difficulté avec itunes


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Avril 2012)

C'est assez simple: une transformer, c'est de l'androïd qui rame et fait ce qu'un iPad peut faire, mais en moins bien...

Fonce, tu ne seras pas déçue...


----------



## ness_Du_frat (29 Avril 2012)

Normalement, la transformer est vendue ^^ Je vois la personne mercredi. J'hésite toujours autant, remarquez. C'est que je l'aime vraiment beaucoup, cette transformer... Mais bon. elle a deux gros défauts : 
- je n'arrive pas à la connecter en réseau avec mes macs
- elle rame pour mes pdfs

Je pense que l'iPad est plus léger, mais pas forcément de beaucoup. Ce qui fait la grande différence pour moi c'est l'écran, car je passe d'un format que je n'aime pas (16/10, super pour regarder des films, un peu moins pour lire des magazines) à un format que j'apprécie énormément (4/3). J'imagine que je vais un peu galérer au début, mais bon, ça fait 10 ans que j'ai des macs, je ne serai pas trop dépaysée (par contre, c'est vrai que je n'ai pas de smartphone, donc le menu style iPhone, ça surprend un peu).
Ça se trouve, demain je vais apprendre que ma super offre pour un iPad pas cher tombe à l'eau, et mercredi aprem je me retrouverai absolument sans tablette.
Il y a déjà un truc qui m'énerve : Angry Birds. Pas moyen de sauver son avancement ?


----------



## cowpilot (30 Avril 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> C'est assez simple: une transformer, c'est de l'androïd qui rame et fait ce qu'un iPad peut faire, mais en moins bien...
> 
> Fonce, tu ne seras pas déçue...


Si ça ce n'est pas du racisme... On voit que tu n'as pas touché une tablette androïde récente  moi je suis passe d'android à iPad mais pour d'autres raisons... Mon ex acer sous andro 3.2 était très fluide et plutôt véloce...


----------



## ness_Du_frat (30 Avril 2012)

Je suis d'accord, les tablettes Androïd sont vraiment très bien... Mais moi j'ai un souci avec la compatibilité avec mac, donc c'est la raison du changement. Mais si je devais reprendre une tablette androïd, je n'hésiterai pas à reprendre une transformer, la prime, qui doit être beaucoup plus rapide.
Bon, encore deux jours, et on verra si je la vends ! J'ai un autre acheteur potentiel si la première personne se désiste... Et je saurai ce soir si je peux avoir les 10% de réduction sur mon iPad même s'il est en rupture de stock. Sinon, j'attendrai un peu et j'essaierai de l'avoir d'occase.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (2 Mai 2012)

Ayé, transformer vendue. Par contre, maintenant, j'hésite entre la version wifi seulement, et la version avec la 4G...


----------



## cowpilot (2 Mai 2012)

si tu es chez free ou chez bouyges, y'a pas à hésiter. Le partage marche vraiment très bien... payer un abonnement supplémentaire, je ne vois pas l'intérêt.


----------



## Tosay (2 Mai 2012)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Ayé, transformer vendue. Par contre, maintenant, j'hésite entre la version wifi seulement, et la version avec la 4G...



4G ?? es-tu au courant que la "4G" de l'iPad 3 ne sera pas compatible en France ??

Sans hésitation, je te conseil la Wifi !! Moins cher et , comme dit cowpilot, tu peux te servir du mode modem de ton smartphone (si tu as cette option dans ton forfait ou dans ton portable)

Et dernière précision pour ce mode "modem" : Je suis chez Bouygues et j'ai un forfait néo 4. Ce forfait ne compte pas le mode modem mais je peux quand même l'activer....
J'ai fais des test poussées pour voir si je risque un hors-forfait mais pour l'instant y'a rien de tout ça  mon forfait n'augmente pas d'un centime


----------



## ness_Du_frat (2 Mai 2012)

Oui, je sais qu'elle n'existe pas, la 4G, mais le truc s'appelle comme ça, j'y peux rien ^^ Donc 3G, si vous voulez 
Actuellement, je n'ai pas d'abonnement (ni de téléphone capable d'aller sur internet, d'ailleurs). L'intérêt, ça aurait été des cartes 3G prépayées, j'imagine que ça existe ?
Ma meilleure amie fait avec le partage, et je pensais faire ça aussi le jour où j'aurais un iPhone, mais on m'a dit (sur le même forum, dans un autre fil) que le partage de connexion, ça bouffait la batterie du iPhone, etc. etc.
Bon, je vais en rester à ma version wifi, alors ^^


----------



## Tosay (2 Mai 2012)

Après, il faut voir l'utilité de ton ipad 

Si tu compte t'en servir beaucoup à l'extérieur de chez toi, renseigne toi chez les opérateurs (mais il me semble que ces forfait avoisinent les 20-30&#8364; par mois)

Si ce n'est qu'un "divertissement" et qu'il ne quittera que rarement ton domicile, le wifi serait bien mieux pour toi.

Toi seul sait 

Et les cartes prépayés, j'avais une orange il y a trèèèèèèèèès longtemps et je l'ai vite rendu  Il me semble que j'en avais pour 10&#8364; quelques minutes de surf...


----------



## ness_Du_frat (2 Mai 2012)

Ah ouais, c'est clair que si c'est si cher, ça n'a pas d'intérêt. Ce sera donc le 16Go wifi, alors  Maintenant, faut que je voie si je le prends direct dans le magasin où je peux avoir les 10% ou si j'essaie de le racheter à quelqu'un (en général, je préfère, car ça ne fait pas une grosse différence par rapport à du neuf, je paie un peu moins cher et la personne se débarrasse d'un objet dont elle n'a pas besoin).


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Mai 2012)

perso, je paie 6,80  pour mon abo 3G Ipad (200 Mo, pas beaucoup, mais de quoi dépanné en dehors de la maison...). Je n'ai pas l'impression que c'est si cher que ça...

Perso, je n'imagine pas un ipad sans la 3G... à quoi ça peut donc servir un ipad sans internet???


----------



## nikomimi (4 Mai 2012)

Sa sert pour les personne qui le laisse chez eux ou qui l'amène en cours, au mcdo là où il y a toujours des hotspots ou du wifi. Claquer 100 euros de + juste pour profiter de la 3G et encore faut payer en + un abo (même si modique, quoique 7 euros c'est le prix d'un repas...)


----------



## ness_Du_frat (4 Mai 2012)

Ça y est, il est dans sa boîte à côté de moi et n'attend que d'être déballé ^^ Malheureusement, j'ai un truc urgent à finir, donc je pense qu'il va rester dans la boîte en question pendant encore quelques heures ^^ 
J'ai pris le noir en 16Go wifi.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Mai 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> Sa sert pour les personne qui le laisse chez eux ou qui l'amène en cours, au mcdo là où il y a toujours des hotspots ou du wifi. Claquer 100 euros de + juste pour profiter de la 3G et encore faut payer en + un abo (même si modique, quoique 7 euros c'est le prix d'un repas...)



Oui enfin pour sept euro j'appelle pas ça un repas mais un encas... Parce qu'un vrai repas pour 7 euros, je voit pas ou tu peut faire ça...


Mais bon, pour la 3G, ça dépend de l'utilisation... Sans internet mobile, pour moi autant utiliser son ordinateur à la maison... Le gros plus de L'ipad c'est sa mobilité extrême... Sinon, autant utiliser un ordinateur si c'est pour le laisser à la maison...


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2012)

C'est fou ça de penser que sans internet un ordinateur ne sert à rien.

Dans les années 90, je n'avais pas internet, mais mon Powerbook Duo me suivait partout. Je pouvais écrire dessus, jouer également (même si moi je ne le faisais pas) dessiner, faire de la mise en page, faire de la musique, écouter mes films (rare à cette époque), faire des projections branchées sur une TV ou un vidéoprojecteur, etc.

Oui, un iPad sans connexion est toujours très utile. En fait, j'utilise peu internet sur mon iPad je me rends compte.


----------



## Tosay (4 Mai 2012)

7 c'est pas excessif....mais tu n'as que 200Mo avec....

Je pense que ça suffit largement étant donné qu'un iPad demande moins de connexion qu'un iPhone mais bon....

Pour ma part, je n'ai utilisé qu'une seule fois le partage de connexion de mon iphone seulement pour effectuer un test. J'utilise mon iPad pour surfer dans mon lit, le prendre chez des amis, chez mes parents, je regarde des films quand je suis en week-end chez mes beau-parents,.....

Mon iPad me sert uniquement de divertissement et pour tout ce qui est connexion internet, j'utilise mon 4S

Bref, ça dépend vraiment de l'utilisation de chacun


----------



## nikomimi (4 Mai 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Oui enfin pour sept euro j'appelle pas ça un repas mais un encas... Parce qu'un vrai repas pour 7 euros, je voit pas ou tu peut faire ça...
> 
> 
> Mais bon, pour la 3G, ça dépend de l'utilisation... Sans internet mobile, pour moi autant utiliser son ordinateur à la maison... Le gros plus de L'ipad c'est sa mobilité extrême... Sinon, autant utiliser un ordinateur si c'est pour le laisser à la maison...



C'est sûr que si tu te fait un resto à chaque repas sa sera pas assez mais avec 7 euros tu as largement sandwich boisson dessert, un mcdo, pizza ou kebab ... Bref un repas quoi.

Sinon idem que gwen, mon iPad me sert exclusivement pour regarder des films, jouer a des jeux et lire des bouquins tout sa depuis mon lit, mon canap ou au boulot. Je n'ai même pas synchroniser ma box wifi dessus tellement que sa me servirait à rien.

Alors certes je suis un cas particulier, mais c'est largement possible d'avoir une utilité à l'iPad sans connexion internet ou avec seulement sa box wifi ou des hotspots qui fleurissent de + en +.

Puis j'suis désolé mais 7 euros pour 200mo par mois (à rajouter aux 100 euros du module 3G) c'est quand même bien cher, sachant qu'avec 200 mo si c'est juste pour surfer sur des sites léger sa peux le faire et encore faut pas surfer plus de 30mn par jours mais si tu veux regarder des vidéos youtube ou écouter la radio là en 3h ta plus de data.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Mai 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> C'est sûr que si tu te fait un resto à chaque repas sa sera pas assez mais avec 7 euros tu as largement sandwich boisson dessert, un mcdo, pizza ou kebab ... Bref un repas quoi.
> 
> Sinon idem que gwen, mon iPad me sert exclusivement pour regarder des films, jouer a des jeux et lire des bouquins tout sa depuis mon lit, mon canap ou au boulot. Je n'ai même pas synchroniser ma box wifi dessus tellement que sa me servirait à rien.
> 
> ...



Un kebab, je n'appelle pas ça un repas... Un bon repas, difficile de trouver quelque chose de correct à moins de 30 ou 40 euros... Bref...


200 Mo c'est du dépannage, je suis plus souvent branché à un réseau wifi (maison, bureau aéroport...). Mais dans le train par exemple, j'utilise la 3G... Du coup 200 Mo ça me suffit largement (je ne consomme pas souvent ces 200 Mo). Sur mon iPhone, je suis très souvent dessus aussi (dans le métro par exemple, et dans les situations ou sortir un iPad est compliqué), et je ne dépasse que très peu les 500 Mo...


Donc bon, 200 Mo ça va...


N'oublie pas que tu as aussi, dans les 100 euros, le module GPS... Et ça c'est super pratique!


----------



## ness_Du_frat (5 Mai 2012)

J'ai commencé à l'utiliser un peu... et je capte que dalle ! C'est horrible de passer comme ça d'un système à l'autre. Je râlais parce que je n'arrivais pas à connecter l'eeePad au macbook en réseau, ben... Je n'arrive pas plus à connecter l'iPad au macbook en réseau... Et pour passer des trucs du mac au iPad... waooo que c'est compliqué. Genre les pdfs. J'ai trouvé un truc pour pouvoir passer les choses en USB, mais c'est assez limité.
Et là, c'est cool, il a synchronisé ma musique, et... elle est où, ma musique ? Quand je clique sur iTunes, il me propose d'acheter des trucs. Mais je m'en fous, moi, d'acheter des trucs, je veux la musique que j'ai déjà 
Va me falloir un cours. Heureusement, ma meilleure amie et son mari ont des iPads depuis le iPad 1, pour une fois ce sont eux qui vont pouvoir me montrer des trucs ^^


----------



## nikomimi (5 Mai 2012)

Dans l'application musique.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (5 Mai 2012)

Ah, ben je viens de comprendre... En fait, il avait commencé à me synchroniser toute ma musique, ce qui ne m'intéresse pas du tout car j'ai déjà mon iPod que je traîne partout, et j'ai décoché la case. Apparemment, il m'a donc enlevé la musique qu'il avait déjà mise dessus. Je viens de mettre des trucs dessus, là ça marche.


----------



## Gwen (6 Mai 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Un kebab, je n'appelle pas ça un repas...



En gros, tu as des goûts de luxe et tu voudrais que tout le monde vive comme toi. Et bien, figure-toi qu'il y a des personnes qui arrivent à manger pour 5* par jour, voir moins. Tout simplement parce qu'ils n'ont pas le choix.

Quand tu comprendras que tu n'es pas le centre du monde et que tu n'es pas forcément le modèle type, il y aura peut-être matière à discuter.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (6 Mai 2012)

Je fais partie des gens qui n'ont pas un rond. J'ai mis de côté pendant un bon moment pour la transformer, achetée d'occase, et là j'ai eu la chance de la revendre presque au même prix que ce que j'avais payé. J'ai reçu des bons d'achat du magasin où j'ai acheté l'iPad comme cadeau de Noël et j'ai eu la chance d'avoir 10% de réduction sur l'iPad en question. Mais sinon, je ne l'aurais pas acheté. Je n'ai pas d'abonnement de téléphone, seulement une carte prépayée (et je pète un peu mon câble car je suis chez Simyo et je suis censée pouvoir aller sur le net, et pas moyen de configurer mon tel (un nokia 7373, donc loin d'un iPhone, que je prendrai un jour j'imagine) pour accéder à internet. Et je fais aussi partie des gens qui mangent pour moins de 5 par jour ^^ 
Quand j'avais parlé à un de mes amis en disant que je ne prenais pas de iPhone parce que l'abonnement coûtait genre 40 par mois (je ne suis pas en France), il m'a dit "40 par mois ? Mais c'est rien !". Euh, ouais ^^ Mes courses de la semaine, j'en ai pour 15, alors 40 par mois, c'est beaucoup.
Bref ^^ 
Je m'habitue gentiment à mon iPad, mais par exemple j'aime pas le fait que les icônes soient si grosses. Et je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de les rendre plus petites. Et il y a des trucs que je ne peux pas virer et qui ne m'intéressent pas du tout, et qui prennent donc de la place sur l'écran... J'imagine qu'on ne peut pas changer ça, mais si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneuse !


----------



## Max1375 (6 Mai 2012)

tu aurais dû faire comme moi avant de recevoir ton ipad (je suis dans cette situation)
tu te documentes à fond sur itunes etc avant de recevoir ton IPAD. en ce qui me concerne c'est déjà clair dans ma tête
http://www.metrofrance.com/high-tech/ipad-le-kit-de-demarrage-indispensable/mlcq!NsiwN976OteM/


:love:


----------



## ness_Du_frat (6 Mai 2012)

Merci, ça va m'aider, je pense !


----------

